# My Piano/Bass Guitar/Pen Shop



## 88tuner (Mar 24, 2005)

Here is my shop.  I built it in September of 2003.  I build computer desks out of old pianos, bass guitars and now pens.  You can visit my web page at www.pianodesk.com.  The shop is 20X30, 4 windows, 1 door and one roll up door.  It is fully heated and cooled and there is an attic fan built into the wall that pulls 5600 cfm from the building.  There are 24 plugs in the building and all the wall plugs are at 4ft where the drywall breaks for easy access.

Here's my pen bench made from an old pump organ.  It has a grizzly lathe and harbor freight 1/2 ton press.  I plan on adding tool hangers on what used to be the volume leg controls.  The candle holders also make dandy cup holders.






Here's a view of the outside of the shop.






Here's a picture looking into the roll up door.






This is a general purpose bench I made from an old grand piano lid.  I use this one to assemble my guitars.






Here is a long kitchen cabinet that I put across the 20ft back wall. All the cabinet door and drawer pulls are made from old piano keys.






This is my latest desk, #20.  It is being prepped for paint and final work before goint to a lady in NJ.






This is the opposite side of the shop where I have a huge 4X8 bench for routing and my drill press.  






Here's on of my guitars.  You can go to my website and see more examples.  6 string made of mahogany and maple.


----------



## ilikewood (Mar 24, 2005)

I can now truly say...."I AM TOTALLY JEALOUS!!!!"


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm impressed Steve, not sure what to comment on [] My drummer/bass player son would surely like the bass. I love the tricked out lathe bench. It will be awhile before someone can top that []
Wonderfull shop as well, great bench set up.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Mar 24, 2005)

Wow, Steve---that is very, very cool indeed!!!!  Your ingenuity is fantabulous!!!!  Would love to have your shop---oh well, at least we have the same little Grizzly lathe.


----------



## jwoodwright (Mar 24, 2005)

Great shop.  Love the bench.  Wife would kill me if I made a bench from a Piano...[]


----------



## Gregory Huey (Mar 24, 2005)

The only thing that shop needs is a bed. With that I could stay in it 24/7. Very,Very nice.


----------



## gerberpens (Mar 24, 2005)

Very nice Steve.  Your shop looks very familiar.  Oh, that's right, I was just there last week.[]  I like the pump organ/lathe setup.  Johann Sebastian Bach would have been jealous of that setup!!

Gary


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 24, 2005)

You win!


----------



## tipusnr (Mar 25, 2005)

Great shop!  Love the recylcing ideas and the combining of your hobbies to make the shop undeniably yours.


----------



## WoodChucker (Mar 25, 2005)

Steve, one heck of a nice setup, thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## nilsatcraft (Mar 25, 2005)

My shop looks just like yours- just without all of the nice stuff and all the room.  That's a pretty awesome setup you've got there.  I've also built a few guitars- it's a lot of fun.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bev Polmanteer (Mar 25, 2005)

Holy Mackeral! Why would anyone put that beautiful pump organ in a SHOP! I'm soooo jealous! And your piano desk for the lady in NJ is out of this world.  You are one REALLY talented guy, Steve! Can hardly wait to see more of your work. Great shop too!


----------



## JimGo (Mar 31, 2005)

That is REALLY cool!  I'm passing the link on to some friends.


----------



## 88tuner (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks for the comments.  I really enjoy my shop.  I call my shop my new truck because I had to buy a 1970 pickup for my main vehicle so I could afford to build the shop.  I've been buying my equipment with each piece I sell so my shop is filled with all kinds of great tools.

My truck is pretty nice though.



<br />


----------



## Gregory Huey (Mar 31, 2005)

What she got under the hood?


----------



## 88tuner (Mar 31, 2005)

It's an old 350 circle track motor.  Pos rear end and a good hard shift kit.


----------



## rtjw (Apr 3, 2005)

Steve, my mother plays the piano and I showed her your site. She fell in love!!!


----------



## 88tuner (Apr 3, 2005)

Yeah.  It's really funny.  Either people hate the whole pianodesk thing or they love it.  I think in the end though, most people would rather see a desk than a piano in the dumpster.


----------



## rtjw (Apr 3, 2005)

You will prolly get a call from her. I think she really wants one.


----------

